# [solved] Viele Fragen eines gentoo neulings

## ocin

Hallo erstmal, EHEHE

Ich werde alle meine derzeit offenen Fragen hier posten, da ein Thread für jede Frage der reinste Sapm währe. Es sind viele verschidene Fragen in vielen bereichen also für jeden was dabei  :Razz: 

Erstmal mein System (was meiner meinung nach relavant ist):

- Pentium4 3.0 Prescott

- Abit IC-7-g (board)

- TerraTec Aureon Fun 5.1 (sound)

- Razer Diamongback (maus)

- x86 (selbstverständlich bei der HW ,-))

- Gentoo 2005.1-r1, Stage3 pentium4 

- kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

- Fluxbox 0.9.14-gentoo-r1

Nun zu meinen Fragen (Update #4):

1. wie sollte ich mein Netzwerk konfigurieren wenn ich an einem ADSL modem hänge? Ich habs momentan auf dhcp aber da kommt dann ein Fehler beim booten. Ich kann mich aber mit dem internet mittels adsl-start verbinden. Wenn ich die IP einstelle hab ich zwar keine Fehler aber ich kann mich dann nichtmehr mit dem Internet verbinden (Temp. failure in Name Resolution (obwohl die IP's richtig eigenstellt sind)).

2. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?

3. Wo ist dass Arbeitsverzeichnis von Eterm, bzw die Backrounds?

4. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?

Weitere Fragen werden bei Bedarf hinzugefügt.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.Last edited by ocin on Sat Jan 07, 2006 11:52 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## xces

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 1. Wenn ich eterm emerge, sollte es eigentlich mit dem befehl eterm gestartet werden, aber es ist wie wenn es nicht  iinstalliert wäre. Was kann ich dagegen tun, oder sehe ich dass falsch?

 

Ist es vielleicht "Eterm"? Du kannst mit "equery files x11-terms/eterm" nachsehen, welche Dateien der ebuild von eterm installiert hat. equery ist Teil von app-portage/gentoolkit.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 2. wie sollte ich mein Netzwerk konfigurieren wenn ich an einem ADSL modem hänge? Ich habs momentan auf dhcp aber da kommt dann ein Fehler beim booten. Ich kann mich aber mit dem internet mittels adsl-start verbinden. Wenn ich die IP einstelle hab ich zwar keine Fehler aber ich kann mich dann nichtmehr mit dem Internet verbinden (Temp. failure in Name Resolution (obwohl die IP's richtig eigenstellt sind)).

 

Dann nimm doch einfach anstatt "dhcp" den schönen Wert "adsl".  :Wink: 

Überflieg auch mal die Datei /etc/conf.d/net.example und lies http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#doc_chap4.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 3. Wie kann ich firefox 1.5 mittels emerge installiern?, wenn ich mozilla-firefox emerge bekomme ich 1.0.7 obwohl 1.5 schon im Portage ist.

 

Firefox 1.5 ist im unstable-Zweig, d. h. du mußt erst das entsprechende Keyword setzen:

```
echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av www-client/mozilla-firefox
```

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 4. Ich habe eine ATI-Radeon 9700pro, wie installier ich die Treiber am besten? Eine Empfehlung/Link zu einem guten HOWTO währe schon ok.

 

Einfach x11-drivers/ati-drivers installieren.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 5. Wie kann ich TWM deinstallieren? :O

 

Gar nicht, weil er Teil von x11-base/xorg-x11 ist.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 6. Wie bekomme ich meinen sound zum laufen? (Karte oben erwähnt)

 

Sollte eigentlich mit ALSA gehen. Vielleicht kann dir da ja noch jemand anderes helfen.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 7. Wie komme ich von X zurück in die FB konsole ohne dass GDM dann automatisch wieder startet?

 

STRG+ALT+F[1-12]

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 8. Wie mache ich in Fluxbox einen Screenshot?

 

media-gfx/imagemagick installieren und "import" benutzen. Alternativ mit GIMP oder einem anderen Programm.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 11. Wo besteht der Unterschied zuwischen a und eterm?

 

Beide können nicht mit Unicode umgehen. :p

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen BMW und Mercedes?  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 12. Gibt es einen weg Befehle wie adsl-start auch als nichtroot auszuführen, zb so wie sudo bei ubuntu?

 

Ja, z. B. sudo bei Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ocin

eh zu punkt 2. "adsl" 

Wenn der so da srin steht verbindet er sich beim booten mit dem inet und adsl-start/stop funktioniern dann nichmehr und ich bin nich der einzigste hier der noch ins inet will  :Wink: 

zu punkt 1:

Da kommt ne auflistung von Daten: !!! Invalid db entry: /pfad

nich gut oder? o_o //edit: eterm geht nun!

----------

## slick

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> eh zu punkt 2. "adsl" 
> 
> Wenn der so da srin steht verbindet er sich beim booten mit dem inet und adsl-start/stop funktioniern dann nichmehr und ich bin nich der einzigste hier der noch ins inet will 

 

Wenn Du adsl wie in Handbuch beschrieben einrichtest nimmst Du zu starten und stoppen nicht mehr adsl-start/stop odern das Initscript zu dem Interface wo dein DSL dran hängt bzw. welches du in der /etc/conf.d/net so konfigurioert hast:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start | /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Da kommt ne auflistung von Daten: !!! Invalid db entry: /pfad
> 
> nich gut oder?

 

Ganz frisch aufgemacht: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-419979.html

----------

## schachti

 *xces wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Nicito wrote:*   
> 
> 12. Gibt es einen weg Befehle wie adsl-start auch als nichtroot auszuführen, zb so wie sudo bei ubuntu?
> ...

 

Wobei zu erwaehnen waere, dass der User, mit dem Du das machen moechtest, in der Gruppe wheel sein muss - mehr dazu findest Du hier im Forum (such mal nach sudo und wheel).

----------

## xces

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wobei zu erwaehnen waere, dass der User, mit dem Du das machen moechtest, in der Gruppe wheel sein muss - mehr dazu findest Du hier im Forum (such mal nach sudo und wheel).

 

Du meinst "su", nicht "sudo".

----------

## ocin

jo bin in allen Gruppen dies gibt mit dem Konto aber es gibt kein sudo. Nur su und dass will ich ja nicht+

FRAGEN UPDATED

----------

## Florian.K

Hallo

"sudo" ist auch keine Gruppe, sudo musst du erst installieren

```
emerge app-admin/sudo
```

----------

## Ampheus

```

emerge app-admin/sudo

```

MfG Amp

P.S.:Gentoo ist wie schon erwähnt nur auf deine Bedürfnisse angepasst und deswegen musst du damit rechnen, dass sowas standardmässig nicht installiert ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## ocin

ok danke, dass mit sudo klappt und allem, hier jetzt noch die verbleibenden fragen:

1. wie sollte ich mein Netzwerk konfigurieren wenn ich an einem ADSL modem hänge? Ich habs momentan auf dhcp aber da kommt dann ein Fehler beim booten. Ich kann mich aber mit dem internet mittels adsl-start verbinden. Wenn ich die IP einstelle hab ich zwar keine Fehler aber ich kann mich dann nichtmehr mit dem Internet verbinden (Temp. failure in Name Resolution (obwohl die IP's richtig eigenstellt sind)).

2. Ich habe eine ATI-Radeon 9700pro, wie installier ich die Treiber am besten? Eine Empfehlung/Link zu einem guten HOWTO währe schon ok.

3. Wie bekomme ich meinen sound zum laufen? (Karte oben erwähnt)

4. Wie bekomme ich bei meiner Razer dass Mausrad so hin dass es geht, im X. Kann man irgendwo die DPI der Maus einstellen?

5. Ich arbeite im Moment unter root. Jetzt hab ich vorhin meine Konfigdaten (zb .fluxbox) und so nach /home/nicito verschoben. Geht auch. Aber als nichtroot kann ich keinen firefox mehr starten und fluxbox-create_menu kann nicht schreiben und verursacht einen Fehler. Woran liegt dass?

6. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?

7. Wo ist dass Arbeitsverzeichnis von Eterm, bzw die Backrounds?

8. Wo bekomme ich Gaim Themes her? Aber keine Smileythemes sondern richtige, da mir dass programm optisch zu "gross" ist

9. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Ich habe eine ATI-Radeon 9700pro, wie installier ich die Treiber am besten? Eine Empfehlung/Link zu einem guten HOWTO währe schon ok.
> 
> 3. Wie bekomme ich meinen sound zum laufen? (Karte oben erwähnt) 

 

2.  

```
emerge ati-driver
```

3. 

```
emerg alsa alsa-utils
```

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Wo ist dass Arbeitsverzeichnis von Eterm, bzw die Backrounds? 

 

in 

```
~/.eterm
```

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?
> 
> 8. Wo bekomme ich Gaim Themes her? Aber keine Smileythemes sondern richtige, da mir dass programm optisch zu "gross" ist 

 

6. mount -t vfat /dev/"deine Platte" /Pfad/zum Mountpoint

8. www.google.de

----------

## Fauli

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 5. Ich arbeite im Moment unter root. Jetzt hab ich vorhin meine Konfigdaten (zb .fluxbox) und so nach /home/nicito verschoben. Geht auch. Aber als nichtroot kann ich keinen firefox mehr starten und fluxbox-create_menu kann nicht schreiben und verursacht einen Fehler. Woran liegt dass?

 

Die Dateien gehören nach dem Kopieren immer noch root. Der User nicito hat keine Schreibrechte an diesen Dateien. Abhilfe:

```
chown -R nicito:users /home/nicito
```

----------

## ocin

Florian.K:

zu 6. meinst du mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/sda ? Wenn ja sagt er wrong fs type, bad options, bad superblock or to many mounted drives. Dass FS iss aber FAT

zu 8. Ich find nix, deshalb hab ich hier mal gefragt

----------

## Florian.K

```
zu 6. meinst du mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/sda
```

Ähm, ja  sry, war ein Fehler meinerseits *korrigiert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zu 8. Ich find nix, deshalb hab ich hier mal gefragt

 

http://www.google.de/search?q=gaim+themes&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial

----------

## ocin

jo dass mounten klappt trotzdem nich  :Surprised: 

und alsa geht auch nich, habs zwar emerged und rc-update geamcht aber beim booten kommt alsa bla failed did you complied it correct und noch sowas wie you have to unmute your card. Gibts irgendwo ne logdatei die den systemstart mitloggt, dass ich dass hier posten kann?[/glep]

----------

## Florian.K

Also zum mounten kann ich dir grade nicht helfen.

Hier ist der Alsa Guide villeicht findest du was

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Du musst 

```
alsaconf
```

 machen, nach dem emergen, dann fragt er noch ein paar sachen ab

Hast du den Kernel mit dem selben gcc gebaut wie die alsa Module?

Und unmuten kannst du es mit 

```
alsamixer
```

----------

## ocin

alsaconf hat miene Karte nicht erkannt, mit suse, slackware und ubuntu gings problemlos. Dann wed ich mal den guide studieren,.

Und ein ~/.eterm existiert nicht, bzw ein /root/.eterm

----------

## Florian.K

ähm, die datei ist versteckt (das sagt auch der . davor)

mach mal in der Console 

```
ls -a 
```

Dann siehste sie die .Eterm

----------

## ocin

da iss kein .eterm ,-) und verteckte daten sind an x_X

dass mit alsa klappt nich oO

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Nicito: All deine Fragen werden hier beantwortet, bitte bedien dich, es ist für alle da: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=desktop

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 8. Wo bekomme ich Gaim Themes her? Aber keine Smileythemes sondern richtige, da mir dass programm optisch zu "gross" ist

 

Wenn du die Buddy Icons auschaltest schrumpfen die Einträge in der Contact List auf eine gängige Größe.

Ansonsten kannst du dir mit gaim-extprefs noch ein paar zusätzliche Features aktivieren wie z.B: die Warn und Remove Buttons aus dem Nachrichtenfenster entfernen oder einstellen das die minimale Buddy List Größe wesentlich kleiner ist.

----------

## ocin

danke "ctrl+alt+del" genau sowas hab ich gebraucht. So, vieles hat sich geklärt und hier sind die überbleibsel:

1. wie sollte ich mein Netzwerk konfigurieren wenn ich an einem ADSL modem hänge? Ich habs momentan auf dhcp aber da kommt dann ein Fehler beim booten. Ich kann mich aber mit dem internet mittels adsl-start verbinden. Wenn ich die IP einstelle hab ich zwar keine Fehler aber ich kann mich dann nichtmehr mit dem Internet verbinden (Temp. failure in Name Resolution (obwohl die IP's richtig eigenstellt sind)).

2. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?

3. Wo ist dass Arbeitsverzeichnis von Eterm, bzw die Backrounds?

4. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wo ist dass Arbeitsverzeichnis von Eterm, bzw die Backrounds? 

 

Hm, ich hatte dir ja schon mal ne Antwort gegeben, aber anscheinend habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

```
~/.Eterm
```

ist die config file von eterm

Ich denke du suchtst 

```
/usr/share/Eterm
```

----------

## ocin

genau, danke. Da warens nur noch 2 ,-)

1. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?

2. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1. Ich hab hier eine SCSI Platte die ich gerne mounten möchte um schnell nen paar Daten zu kopieren. Dass Dateisystem ist FAT oder FAT32 wie bekomme ich die gemounted?
> ...

 

Die Blockdevies für SCSI Platten sind glaube ich "/dev/sd*" (Bin mir aber nicht sicher). Nachdem du die nötigen Treiber im Kernel aktiviert hast (Und natürlich den Kernel neu gebaut hast), kannst du die Partitionen ganz normal mounten:

```

$ mount -t vfat /dev/sd?? <ZIELVERZEICHNISS>

```

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?
> ...

 

Kurze Antwort: Nein

Lange Antwort: Du könntest bestimmte Verzeichnisse auf eine extra Partition auslagern. Dadurch wird zwar die Verzeichnisstruktur etc. des Paketes beibehalten, aber die Dateien sind über mehrere Partitionen vereteilt.

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Fri Jan 06, 2006 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pietschy

1.

versuch dochmal partititonen einzubinden und keine festplatten ;o)

zB:

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever

oder

mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/whatother

Ronny

----------

## ocin

jo sda iss die erste aber ich bekomme die nich. Mit Windows XP hab ich die auf FAT formatiert, oder FAT 32 da gibts nur eins, und nun bekomm ich die nich gemounted.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> jo sda iss die erste aber ich bekomme die nich. Mit Windows XP hab ich die auf FAT formatiert, oder FAT 32 da gibts nur eins, und nun bekomm ich die nich gemounted.

 

und welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du? Bist du sicher, dass dein Kernel vfat Support hat? Festeingebunden, oder Modul? Hast du das Modul geladen?

edit: Führt das aus und poste mal das Ergebniss:

$ grep CONFIG_VFAT_FS /usr/src/linux/.config

$ lsmod | grep ^vfat

----------

## ocin

mach ich gerne wenn mir einer sagt wie ich text aus Eterm kopiere. Und VFAT ist fest eingebunden

----------

## _hephaistos_

mit der maus markierne und dann mit dem mittleren mausrad (sofern vorhanden) pasten

----------

## firefly

oder linke und rechte mousetaste gleichzeitig drücken

----------

## ocin

starbox ~ # grep CONFIG_VFAT_FS /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

starbox ~ # lsmod | grep ^vfat

starbox ~ #

----------

## SinoTech

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> und welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?
> ...

 

Also? Was ist die Fehlermeldung wenn du versuchst zu mounten?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## ocin

starbox ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

starbox ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1

mount: mount point /mnt/sda1 does not exist

iss aber angeschlossen und macht unüberhörbare geräusche :X

----------

## SinoTech

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> iss aber angeschlossen und macht unüberhörbare geräusche :X

 

Was aber nicht bedeutet das du den Kernel mit SCSI support kompiliert hast. Hast du auch den richtigen Treiber im Kernel ausgewählt? Das solltest du mal überprüfen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## xces

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 2. Kann ich auch in ein anderes verzeichnis emergen zb wenn ich jetzt quake3 emerge was recht gross ist, dass ich es nach /home/nicito/games/quake3 emerge?

 

Ja, du kannst die Umgebungsvariable ROOT entsprechend setzen. Das ist aber ein böser[tm] Hack und sollte nicht benutzt werden, zumal das noch einige weitere Implikationen hat.

----------

